# Pro Boat ThunderCat 31



## thenova70ss (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey guys i have a ThunderCat 31 Boat for sale has less than 1/gal of fuel runs great and has been taken care of never crashed are even run hard just played with a couple of time in the lake be side my house i would like to sale it for 250.00 and i will pay the shipping.I need the money to get a new 1/8 buggy for next year. I have Vera good feed back on RCU and RcTech and Ebay here are some pic of the boat.If you would like to buy the boat give me an email at [email protected] and i will give you my PayPal info.


----------

